# Bessere Software wie Art Explosion



## Vale-Feil (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute, Topic = Thema   . Möchte nämlich professioneller arbeiten und brauche dazu einfach Bilder oh Mass zum auswählen und sonstiges. Bitte keine SPAM Antworten wie kaufe dir doch die Bilder einzeln.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe   

Gruß Vale


----------



## foxx21 (6. Dezember 2005)

Das kapier ich nun überhaupt nicht! Was meinst du genau damit bessere Software wie Art Explosion? Willst du jetzt nun Explosionsbilder oder eine Software mit der du Explosionen erstellen kannst? Das geht in PS eh schön fix. Ansonsten mal die Stock Photo Seiten durchsene. Beschreib das bitte mal ein bisschen genauer.


ahoi


----------



## Vale-Feil (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich meine mit der Art Explosion Software die Bilder (600.000 Serie).

Gruß vale-feil


----------



## zirag (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab auch kein Plan was du überhaupt willst. 

Bitte nochmal schön deutlich und auf Deutsch ;-]


mfg ZIRaG


----------



## Vale-Feil (6. Dezember 2005)

Ok siehe Link http://www.abitz.com/Deskoppublishing/artexplo.php3


----------



## AKrebs70 (6. Dezember 2005)

Was du meinst sind Stock-Photos.
Wenn Du genau unter diesen Begrif mal die Boardsuche benutzt hättes, währs Du darauf gekommen.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129386.html

Axel


----------



## Vale-Feil (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich kenne Stock-Photos, aber eine CD mit Buch ist mir persönlich einfach lieber. Deshalb die Frage ob es das in der Art besser gibt. Na ja ich glaube ich werde mir die 600 000 Version kaufen


----------

